

Show HN:  dailykata  - flavioribeiro
http://www.dailykata.net

======
flavioribeiro
inspired by Uncle Bob's "The Clean Coder" book where he says he do warmup
katas, i've done this site. Every day dailykata.net will challenge you with a
different exercise and programming language.

